# 89 240sx DET swap?



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i found a 89 240sx sohc and i was wondering if it is worth picking it up for like 500$, and dropping in a DET. How does the installion go? drops right in? will the dohc ka24de wiring harness work with the DET? i was told something like all i got to change is the upper wiring harness. or am i better off getting a 240 with a dohc from the start n doing the DET swap?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

there is more than one DET engine. it would make sense to tell us what engine you plan on using.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sr20det


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

go here


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

do u kno how the install goes?


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

You'll need power steering lines and pump and tach from a 91-94 240SX, the rest is the same.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> i found a 89 240sx sohc and i was wondering if it is worth picking it up for like 500$, and dropping in a DET?


The best way of dropping it in would be from a 200ft crane.

Make sure you buy some stiff motor mounts before you try it though.


----------

